# Wanted to say Hello to all



## Danzan (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,
I'm from the west coast and wanted to say hello, and that it's a pleasure to read that everyone here from my first experience is keeping it real. I enjoy any topic on Jujitsu, Judo, MMA  or Dimm Mak.


----------



## Malleus (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice to meet you, welcome on board.

Dimm Mak is something I've come across in my e-travels, and it interests me. Bit of a skeptic though.

Anyway, looking forward to seeing you around the boards!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## grydth (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome! Hope to read more from you...


----------



## seasoned (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk, we hope you enjoy you time here.


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Apr 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Drac (Apr 27, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...You found a Dim Mak Sifu??? Excellent...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to MArtial Talk!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to MT have a great time here!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Postiing! :asian:


----------



## Mark Jordan (May 19, 2010)

You've come to the right place Danzan!  Just continue joining the forum and you'll surely learn a lot from here.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bluekey88 (May 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (May 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard.  You'll pick up a lot of good advice here.


----------



## 72ronin (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------

